# Non Standard R35 Exhaust System + Y Pipe



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Just seeing if anyone has one they would like to part with?

PM me what you have

Thanks


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------

